# Tail Cap



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 25, 2010)

Where do I go to locate a tail cap for Park Harness?

We already have the crupper with the metal piece to hold the tail cap. I have "googled" but I'm at a loss at finding a website where I can find a black tail cap.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 25, 2010)

Mary you might call Larry Parnell , or Amber Montgomery they would know where to direct you ..


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 25, 2010)

Champion Horse Equipment. But ask for the pony size, not the horse size.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I went to a website called World Champion Horse Equipment.

It has many pages of fake tails, switches, etc. I'm confused what to get. I don't want to get a long piece of horsehair if it is not sewn into that circular shape.

Can you find an item number for me so I'll get the right thing. It needs to be made to fit the crupper and metal part made by Lutke.

Thanks again.


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 25, 2010)

You would want a full over or 3/4 full over cap for a pony. Have you ever put one on yet?


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 25, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> You would want a full over or 3/4 full over cap for a pony. Have you ever put one on yet?


The trainer will put it on the framework when we use it, so that is not a problem. He is leaving it to ME to purchase the thing. He told me to google "tail cap" and get one. Do you know how many pages of pony tail caps there are which are the people caps that look like you are wearing a pony tail? Wrong. Fail.



So I am calling out for help so I get the right thing and it is not a waste of money.


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 25, 2010)

You want a full or 3/4 over cap. You can call World Champion - they are great to work with.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 25, 2010)

Many thanks.


----------



## ponyrecruit (Aug 26, 2010)

There were tail caps listed on the Tack For Sale section of Shetland forum.... Rhinestone Miniatures had a white one for sale that you can always dye - this was a while back - don't know if they still have it


----------

